# Duncan Pegasus vs Duncan Nazgul vs Dimarzio Titans vs BKP



## emoslay (Sep 23, 2014)

I was looking to swap out the stock pickups on my new Ibanez RG721CNF. I've never tried any of the above pickups before but I've own several Duncans/EMG and played several Dimarzios before. My favourite pickup by far is the Black Winter but I would like to try something other than a set of Black Winter. I'm open for opinions on the color that goes well with this guitar and the characteristics of these pickups or even pickups that are totally out of the topic.

Here's a picture of the guitar in its current state


----------



## chassless (Sep 23, 2014)

nice guitar! you're gonna need to tell us what genre you like to play, what gear you're plugging your guitar in, and what sort of changes do you expect after the pickup swap


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 23, 2014)

^all of that  

Regardless of what pickups end up being best suited for you, you should go with black/creme zebra bobbins with chrome poles  that'd look great in an already great-looking guitar


----------



## emoslay (Sep 24, 2014)

chassless said:


> nice guitar! you're gonna need to tell us what genre you like to play, what gear you're plugging your guitar in, and what sort of changes do you expect after the pickup swap





TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ^all of that
> 
> Regardless of what pickups end up being best suited for you, you should go with black/creme zebra bobbins with chrome poles  that'd look great in an already great-looking guitar



I gonna build this guitar mainly for prog music. Probly expecting a periphery ish tone. My mainly plug this into a Digitech GSP1101. So my chain is basically a Tubescreamer into a 5150 with a few post and pre eqs and a mesa cab with v30s. I'm trying to avoid BKP's here cause even though i love the crap out of them, they are just too expensive in my country. I am also wondering if anyone had any experience with the Fastback Beard Combers and Lace Sensor Alumitones.


----------



## Vigaren (Sep 24, 2014)

If youre gonna play something like Periphery I would go for the Juggernauts by BKP. I love peripherys guitar tones and I have two pair of juggernauts that sound great!! You can nail the periphery tone AND alot of other stuff like death metal, metalcore and lighter rock stuff imo!!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Sep 24, 2014)

Get the Titans man


----------



## Quitty (Sep 24, 2014)

FWIW, i hated the titans. brittle, tubular mess. 
Bring on the hate 

A JB will get good Periphery tones, and a Fullshred will get great prog-tones, but might lack some sharpness for Periphery stuff.

I haven't tried the new SD or Dimarzios, though. Am pretty curious myself about the Pegasus/Sentient.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 24, 2014)

Quitty said:


> FWIW, i hated the titans. brittle, tubular mess.
> Bring on the hate
> 
> A JB will get good Periphery tones, and a Fullshred will get great prog-tones, but might lack some sharpness for Periphery stuff.
> ...



i am also interested in the Pegasus/nazgul/sentient. but i wanna hear feedbacks from people before i jump on it. i have a jb in my other guitar and im going for something i dont have yet


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 24, 2014)

D-Activator or Titan bridge with a Liquifire or matching Titan neck  

The Titan bridge is similar to the D-Activator, but with slightly less output, fuller mids and smoother highs. Both have great attack and note separation, though the DA is overall more aggressive.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 24, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> D-Activator or Titan bridge with a Liquifire or matching Titan neck
> 
> The Titan bridge is similar to the D-Activator, but with slightly less output, fuller mids and smoother highs. Both have great attack and note separation, though the DA is overall more aggressive.



how about the DA-X?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 24, 2014)

emoslay said:


> how about the DA-X?



I've never tried it or really looked into it  seems interesting and worth a shot, though!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Sep 24, 2014)

Quitty said:


> A JB will get good Periphery tones


I'm sorry but I don't agree. JB for tunings lower than Drop D is not the best pickup. Not defined and very messy, chords don't sound clear
I´m telling this because I have a set in an EC-1000 and I play Periphery.
Seriously there are better options than JB to play Periphery and lower tunings


----------



## emoslay (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't agree. JB for tunings lower than Drop D is not the best pickup. Not defined and very messy, chords don't sound clear
> I´m telling this because I have a set in an EC-1000 and I play Periphery.
> Seriously there are better options than JB to play Periphery and lower tunings



i have to agree with you on that. the JB is a good pickup but when it goes lower than Drop D. It just gets mushy and unclear.


----------



## chopeth85 (Sep 25, 2014)

well...i have had the nazgul, the juggernaut and now i have a lundgren m8 in the same guitar, and in the past i have had aftermath 7 , miracle man 7 and actually i own a guitar with painkiller 7 so this is i can tell you:

If you want a periphery tone, theres some ways:

- juggernaut: really organic, fat as hell, and the tight bass ive ever head in an organic pickup. With loads of distortion it can be a bit honky but that kind of fat growly purr tone is freaking awesome.

- nazgul: metallic sound , agressive ( more than juggernaut ) but if you down tunning your guitar it gets an unclear sound. it isnt as fat as the nazgul but is fat. i dont like it.

- painkiller: i have in a mahogany guitar ( lp style woods ) and its really aggresive and tight, with a very pleasant tone, thick and with a uber tight low end. its a bit dry and compress. 

- aftermath: i dont like it. extremely dry, thin, shrill, and for tremolo picking in bridge position is awuful ( i had it in lp style guitar ). one of the clearest pickup ive ever had, but sterile.

- miracle man: really fat and tight, organic with screaming harmonics but too classic for your taste i think.

- lundgren: well...the most freaking and insane pickup i ve heard. at least the 8 model, is the tightest , ....ing aggresive and thick tone ive ever head. it doesnt matter how much distortion you put on it, stays clear ever. the problem ( it it was a problem lol ) you sound like meshuggah. meshuggah s tone is similar to bulb tone in many cases so is other way to get it. i know my model is 8 string but the philosophy in the sound i think it will be similar than the m6.


my advise is that , if you dont want to change your pickups often, spend some money in a bkp or a lundgren, its cheaper buying it like the first option than testing many pups buying and selling after.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 25, 2014)

I end up going with these since i found out that my country's supplier haven stock up on the 6th string Nazgul,Pegasus and Sentient. and the Dimarzio Titans were the wrong color. and BKP is just too expensive here. I'll keep you guys updated and see how it goes. And after reading what chopeth85 have to say about the Lundgren. I would love to try one of those in my future guitars.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 25, 2014)

So far so good.. Loving the note seperation of the D-Activator


----------



## chassless (Sep 25, 2014)

they look great! any more impressions, maybe some clips?


----------



## emoslay (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll try to do some when I'm free.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice combo! I have that same pair (DA/PAF Pro) in an RG right now and it's killer


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Sep 29, 2014)

I play prog death metal (lol) as well as a lot of jazz style stuff and I'd say either Juggernauts or Titans world be best. Zebra of course! And no, I'm not a periphery fan boy, I just own both and they do what I need them to do, which is everything!


----------

